# Question about side 3 for Eric/Mike



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric / MikeI was wondering if you could advise me on an issue regarding side 3 of the hypnotherapy tapes?I'm not totally sure what I'm supposed to do with the 'wheel' as I alternate between C & D and never know which one I have until it happens .... so how do I decide whether to speed up or slow down?ThanksClair


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Clair,You're not the only one who has had this dilemma. I go C/D too, and I imagined everything in "balance." This has become sort of a keyword for me. I just say "balance" and leave it up to my body to do what it needs to do, speed up or slow down. It has worked for me.There was a similar post a short time ago on the same subject. I'll see if I can find it.AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi Claire,AZ is right, hopefully she will find the post, if not I will come back hereThanks AZ







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

***bump***


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, I am c and d and all I did what imagine the wheel balanced. If I were to swing to d I would slow it down or c speed it up. That seem to work for me very well.Hope that helps.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I can't find that earlier thread about those of us that run D/C. If anyone else can find it, I'd appreciate it. Thanks,AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Could this be the thread, perhaps? http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000133.html Hope this helps...







------------------Marilyn


----------

